# Quick question.



## Avog0dro (Jun 28, 2012)

I personally am not very comfortable with Facebook considering now it is pretty much a database for law enforcement. Does anyone agree that this sites association with Facebook should end?
I'm not the most active member on this site, but I do love and respect the community here. But, it would suck for a discussion of questionable legality to become evidence against a member. It's already been made perfectly clear that our ways of thinking are not approved of by society, whether traveling or housed up. I feel like any association with FB at this point paints a bigger target.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 28, 2012)

Avog0dro said:


> Does anyone agree that this sites association with Facebook should end?


 
Law enforcement surely uses FB, but they are not limited to it. They probably use StP as well. Do you think that if there were no association between FB/StP then StP members would suddenly enjoy conversations that can't be monitored by law enforcement?

You know it is a conspiracy when they are even in your head.


----------



## ped (Jun 29, 2012)

I think it should end for a myriad of reasons the latest one being it turned into a massive record breaking (100 billion dollar) corporation.


----------



## Avog0dro (Jun 29, 2012)

No not at all, nor would it matter at this point. When you can type in a handful of keywords relating to travel into Google with association to Facebook and stp is the number one choice doesn't fill me with any hope of secrecy haha. At this point concealing information on the internet is a lost cause anyways, best you can do is seal your identity and location.
I just happened to notice that a year or so ago when I tried similar keywords I had to dig a little. Now BOOM first try. Multiple reasons could be at play of course, larger STP community, more optimized engine for Google, ect. I was more so curious whether or not anyone thought direct affiliation with FB is the reason for STP being popularized.


----------



## Avog0dro (Jun 29, 2012)

Also like ped said, the company is pretty much against everything most of the members of this site support.

The owners recently revoked their citizenship so they no longer have to pay taxes also. Fuckers.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 29, 2012)

Avog0dro said:


> The owners recently revoked their citizenship so they no longer have to pay taxes also. Fuckers.


 
According to Wikipedia, as of May 18 it is a publicly owned company:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook_IPO


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 29, 2012)

I have yet to see a rational argument against using FB buttons on the StP website. I wouldn't mind hearing one, if someone can make a rational argument AND understands or can explain how the FB/like button technology works, then I will be happy to remove all the facebook type stuff from the site.

i mainly tire of having to debunk what most people think what the FB like buttons do. it's mainly a tool to help people or promote the site. if you don't use it, they can't track you.


----------



## Avog0dro (Jun 29, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> According to Wikipedia, as of May 18 it is a publicly owned company:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook_IPO



It's only public until there's a majority, and with a network giant like FB that shouldn't take long.



Matt Derrick said:


> If you don't use it, they can't track you.



Not entirely true either, http://www.infosecisland.com/blogvi...Button--Privacy-Violation--Security-Risk.html

Just visiting a site with association, catalogues and sends your IP and data straight to their servers.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 29, 2012)

https://crypto.cat/


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 29, 2012)

Avog0dro said:


> The owners recently revoked their citizenship so they no longer have to pay taxes also. Fuckers.





Avog0dro said:


> It's only public until there's a majority, and with a network giant like FB that shouldn't take long.


So, are you retracting your earlier statement that the owners revoked their citizenship? By revoked, can I assume you mean renounced? I'm not saying your arguments are complete bullshit, but it appears as if you are creating an argument with information that is not factual. Which actually leads me to believe that your arguments could be complete bullshit and if I am to read any of your crap I'm gonna have to fact check everything you write or disregard it as rubbish.





Here's a place where you can share your stories and they don't even have to be true: http://squattheplanet.com/forums/stories/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 29, 2012)

Avog0dro said:


> It's only public until there's a majority, and with a network giant like FB that shouldn't take long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i red the article you linked to, and that could be said about any of the 100+ other cookies that are on your computer right now. if you're concerned about stuff like this, then i would suggest using the "ghostery" plugin for firefox.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 29, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Here's a place where you can share your stories and they don't even have to be true: http://squattheplanet.com/forums/stories/


 
haha, while we prefer that your stories _were_ in fact real, we have no way of fact checking them.


----------



## Avog0dro (Jun 29, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> So, are you retracting your earlier statement that the owners revoked their citizenship?


 
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505268_...founder-renounces-u.s-citizenship-draws-heat/

Nope, not retracting a thing. Everything I just said, was factual, as you can see by the links I provided. Matt didn't disagree with anything I said, but labeled it as inconsequential. Unless I'm incorrect, in my aforementioned opinion of Derrick's comments, as well as others. Everything I've said is true.

Seems more like you're butthurt, because I disagreed with you in another forum. If you're going to disregard an opinion I would hope your reasons would be a little bit better than a grammatical error. So now you're just sniping. Trolololololol


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 29, 2012)

Avog0dro said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505268_...founder-renounces-u.s-citizenship-draws-heat/
> 
> Nope, not retracting a thing. Everything I just said, was factual, as you can see by the links I provided. You are far better at arguing than you are at telling the truth.  Matt didn't disagree with anything I said, but labeled it as inconsequential. What you say may be inconsequential but I am unable to see where Mr. Derrick or anybody else says so. Unless I'm incorrect, in my aforementioned opinion of Derrick's comments, as well as others. What? Everything I've said is true. You have succeeded in convincing yourself. Seems more like you're butthurt, because I disagreed with you in another forum. It does!  If you're going to disregard an opinion I would hope your reasons would be a little bit better than a grammatical error. They are and I enjoy disregarding opinions when they are being sold as FACT!  So now you're just sniping. And if I am sniping, its cool. Forgive me for not letting your lies go unnoticed. Trolololololol


 
How many inaccuracies do you think a person should be able to notice in this thread before you are convinced that you aren't being sniped?


----------



## Avog0dro (Jun 30, 2012)

"I read the article you linked to, and that could be said about any of the 100+ other cookies that are on your computer right now."



mmmmmmmichael said:


> How many inaccuracies do you think a person should be able to notice in this thread before you are convinced that you aren't being sniped?



Right there is the exact quote where, Derrick, said that what I said, and the article I linked is indeed factual. Though he considers it irrelevant because the numerous other sites that practice it. Though that is a moot point in my opinion considering I was discussing the involvement with Facebook from this site, and that ghostery plugin is pretty sweet, I run trakmenot and tor.

I wrote it as plainly as I could for you. So, what inaccuracies? Also, a bit ironic that you used the movie poster for Chicken Little considering he turns out to be right all along.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 30, 2012)

Avog0dro said:


> The owners recently revoked their citizenship so they no longer have to pay taxes also. Fuckers.


 
Your statement above (as well as some others) is inaccurate. The thing that caught my eye is that you said "owners" meaning more than one, right? I thought that was odd, so I thought I'd look into FB ownership. Appears that the company is owned by shareholders via a publicly available stock. Yes, the average Joe can own a piece of FB. The individual who appears to be avoiding paying taxes is a former owner. And yes, as you have politely conceded, revoked is an inappropriate use of the word in the context of your argument.

When I read something like that, I (as well as others) often discount the article, writer or both due to errors whether intentional or not. Three errors in a single sentence sniping? I don't think so, but then again my standards are pretty high.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## ped (Jul 1, 2012)

Is using facebook any more douchey than using an Apple product or google? Okay so they're a mega corporation richer than most mortals could ever imagine using the CIA and FBI to spy on citizens and build a mass database on them. On the other hand you have a mega corporation using mass suicide slave labor camps in a totalitarian state, usually used by those who are things like a proud, self-righteous vegan and actively protest against corporate-state merging, to build their electronic devices that are also used to spy on people in an even more secretive and dubious way.

Not coincidentally they're all marketed under the "hip and trendy" ehtos. And wildly successful with it too. Much the same as capitalism and indutrial worker training camps known as public schools 150 years ago.

It's brilliant. You don't need to aggressively spy on people, they'll give it to you willingly or at least unwittingly and vehemently defend doing so. The epitome of a tool. Afterall who wants to be seen as behind the times and lame, right?


----------



## Thoreau (Jul 1, 2012)

has been like that since forever, or did you forget about hi5?
I guess the thing is that now everybody has internet and a correspondant facebook profile, also facebook is the reason to have internet for many people. so like everything it has the good and the bad. you can use the internet for knowledge and research or you can use it mostly for facebook, just dont do what everyone else does and youl be fine. that rule applies to many things in life


----------



## DregeDE (Jul 2, 2012)

Tl;Dr
If you want to be untraceable, take your computer right now and destroy it, never go online again - problem solved, you have no online presence, you cant stop us - er I mean them, I mean we are them, cause we the people you know, and no we - I mean they, cant read your mind the best scientists in the world are working on this though. better get some tinfoil its gonna be a rough life for some of us.


----------

